# HR20: 0x11b - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is the general discussion thread for the 0x11b release.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

spivey said:


> I've never had any serious issues with the other releases, so last night took the cake:
> 
> 10-1 - NBC over OTA : Tried watching Heros. The picture was fine, but the only audio was the background track from the Dolby feed. Funny thing is I had Dolby turned off. I tried several different trick play combos, even tried turning Dolby on, but nothing fixed it. I had to change to the D* NBC feed to hear normal audio; changed back to the OTA HD feed, still only the background track.
> 
> ...


Most if not all of the issues you posted above are due to your local affiliate, or poor OTA reception in your setup. When you say you 'changed to D* NBC feed' do you mean D* SD, or D* HD MPEG4? Missing center channel audio is almost always caused by your local affiliate encoding the sound wrong, and the same goes with switching from 4:3 to 16:9 and back. That is your local affiliate broadcasting the SD feed on the HD channel, not the HR20. Audio drops/pauses/major pixelation are classic symptoms of multi-path OTA reception issues that occurred during your recording.


----------



## pfahle (Jan 9, 2007)

Automatically received this update this am at 3:57(I check every morning when I turn it on), started using HR20, I think picture quality is better,after abt 10 minutes BSOD on all channels and recordings,did RBR and all is back to normal.
I checked wife's HR20 and it had been updated also, did a RBR right away and turned off,she has not used it yet...........Pete


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

The CSR at Directv told me to do a Clear and Delete and that would fix the blackscreen problem. I have trouble believing this, and really would rather not have go through setting up all my Series links again. However if that is a true statement I will do it. Any advise out there ?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

mark_winn said:


> The CSR at Directv told me to do a Clear and Delete and that would fix the blackscreen problem. I have trouble believing this, and really would rather not have go through setting up all my Series links again. However if that is a true statement I will do it. Any advise out there ?


Have you done a RBR yet? If not, do that before you reformat everything.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in the camp of questioning a 48-hr window before releasing nationally. Admittedly, I'm glad to have gotten it early.

Is the point to make sure that it doesn't literally crash out of the box?


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, I have done a RBR. CSR said that I would also have to do a Clear and Delete or I would probably see the issue again. If that did not work then she wants to reformat the hard drive, and then finally replace the unit if that does not fix it. I am about to lose my mind. I believe this to be most likely a software issue and nothing short of new software roll out will fix it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mark_winn said:


> Yes, I have done a RBR. CSR said that I would also have to do a Clear and Delete or I would probably see the issue again. If that did not work then she wants to reformat the hard drive, and then finally replace the unit if that does not fix it. I am about to lose my mind. I believe this to be most likely a software issue and nothing short of new software roll out will fix it.


Clear and Delete are for TiVo based systems.
And It "may" help if you are having a cronic issue... but highly unlikely.
It is a software level issue.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd posted [in the general HR20 forum and here] about what I thought was a problem with OTA tuning. I'd associated the problem with an effort to tune the local Fox channel, KASA, Albuquerque 2-1.

Turns out we weren't alone.

Just went to our local Home Theatre online forum and it appears the local Fox stream > OTA and sat > crapped out severely enough to affect Comcast tuners, DISH 622 and HR10-250...


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Clear and Delete are for TiVo based systems.
> And It "may" help if you are having a cronic issue... but highly unlikely.
> It is a software level issue.


Thanks. I thought the same. It is not a cronic issue, unless you count the fact my wife may kill me while I sleep for taking the HR10-250 out of the familly room.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> I'd posted [in the general HR20 forum and here] about what I thought was a problem with OTA tuning. I'd associated the problem with an effort to tune the local Fox channel, KASA, Albuquerque 2-1.
> 
> Turns out we weren't alone.
> 
> Just went to our local Home Theatre online forum and it appears the local Fox stream > OTA and sat > crapped out severely enough to affect Comcast tuners, DISH 622 and HR10-250...


I wonder what the problem is with channel 2.

Same problem in Chicago
WBBM DT is on Channel 3

KASA DT is on Channel 27

I understand that the DT channels are vertual, meaning they can appear as one thing but actually be on another frequancy. I am thinking that the PSIP from the stations are incorrect therefore the recievers can not identify them.


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl,
Is there anyway we could get D* to be more descriptive of what they are changing and/or to ask for users to try specific types of activities and to report back on them? This hunt and peck method is getting a little tiring. I have embedded software background (on set tops and other devices). I have skilled eyes and the ability to follow test instructions as do many others here. I'm willing to reset and reformat as needed.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I forced the download last night and had several Law & Orders appear that didnt appear with my 10b software.

Also, I find the picture quality to be better as well....I sware I am not blind either


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a problem last night we we're taping Prison break and taping 24 right after it as soon as Prison break ended I had to click on it to save or delete as soon as I did that it went to the screen to push play to start watching 24 that's when the problem started it wouldn't come out of play it frozed and I tried everything to get it to play but all I could do was reset and we we're a half hour behind so we could watch both without commercials so buy the time it was done they we're 47 minutes into 24. It's the first and only problem I've had with the new software update Ox11b but does anyone know why this would have happened. We we're at home watching it when it happen so after I hit reset I hit input on my remote and went over to Comcast I also have that and it's hooked up to Replay TV so it was taping over there as a back up good thing or we would have missed 24 the thing is that if I wasn't home the HR20 would have been frozed until I got home what would have caused this and would it have caused any real problems to the HR20. How come since it was on the same channel it didn't just go right into 24 without having to do the save or delete.


----------



## FKandt (Oct 18, 2006)

Was talking on the phone to a D* tech rep yesterday. She said that a hard reset using the front panel buttons* is more effective and "cleans" deeper than the "Reset Everything" from the setup menu. She couldn't say why to my satisfaction, but it was something along the lines of flushing out a temporary memory location that the reset by remote doesn't get.

Anybody heard that? I did it yesterday and am watching to see if it makes any difference. Only 24 hours, but so far no trick play freezes or blank recordings that I got with 11b a few days before. Still early yet though.......

- Frank

* Push red reset button. At first blue screen press and hold both the "record" and the "down" arrow until the "record" light comes on (about 10 seconds for me). When record light comes on, release buttons and let reset process complete. This will lose all your settings, series links, recorded programs, etc. - you'll have to re-do your setup.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

FKandt said:


> Was talking on the phone to a D* tech rep yesterday. She said that a hard reset using the front panel buttons* is more effective and "cleans" deeper than the "Reset Everything" from the setup menu. She couldn't say why to my satisfaction, but it was something along the lines of flushing out a temporary memory location that the reset by remote doesn't get.
> 
> Anybody heard that? I did it yesterday and am watching to see if it makes any difference. Only 24 hours, but so far no trick play freezes or blank recordings that I got with 11b a few days before. Still early yet though.......
> 
> ...


 a reformat of the hard drive I believe!


----------



## JORDANKG (Sep 4, 2006)

This has happened to me a couple of times. It's aggravating. An unplug-wait 10 sec.-re-plug resolved the problem. It hasn't happened again for a week now. I still don't have the new update.


----------



## FKandt (Oct 18, 2006)

swans said:


> a reformat of the hard drive I believe!


I don't understand your comment. There are two ways to reset everything. One by the menu and remote, one using front panel buttons. I thought both reformatted the hard drive. Are you saying they are different? That's what I'm trying to ascertain.

- Frank


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I pushed the red reset last night and it's been fine since it does work but be careful because I was having a problem with my HR20 up in the living room it was ending each show like a minute before it was over you could tell by watching something and they we're in the middle of a sentence and up pops save or delete so I called Directv and the rep said you'll have to do a hard reset and wipe everything out and you'll lose all your shows you have taped but it will fix the problem. So I lost some good fights that I had bought and a couple of movies that I had bought and all said and done it didn't fix the problem so be careful with those reps. I found it's better to just write on here and they help you out just as much. And there on top of things on here.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

EAGLES20 said:


> I pushed the red reset last night and it's been fine since it does work but be careful because I was having a problem with my HR20 up in the living room it was ending each show like a minute before it was over you could tell by watching something and they we're in the middle of a sentence and up pops save or delete


I wonder if the recording was also starting early? Have you toggled your time setting just to make sure the HR20 clock was set correctly?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

DishDog said:


> I wonder if the recording was also starting early? Have you toggled your time setting just to make sure the HR20 clock was set correctly?


I've been having the same problem on my HR-20. I've done the re-format of the drive, since they suspected that there was a bad sector on there based on some recordings that I did.

I don't see the show starting early... only ending anywhere from 30-60 seconds early.

I tried setting the time manually (or at least taking it off of automatic time. I recorded a bunch of stuff the last couple of days, that I haven't had time to review, so the jury is still out on whether this fixed it or not.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I have had situations requiring RBRs before - mostly a random total system lockup - under just about all the releases, nationals and the release candidates alike. However, they've all occurred after about 10 days to 3 weeks with the software. Much like a Win9x machine, the longer mine runs, the higher the likelihood that I would have to do an RBR at some point. This was NOT the case with 0x11b, and that worries me. I had the first lockup on this release within about 30 hours of downloading and installing it.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Only one issue with 11b since the early download over the weekend. Two of my recordings have had brief periods (10-20 seconds) with such severe pixellation that they were unwatchable for that period. Otherwise, no problems at all and seems more stable than what I had before.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Still no 3-1 in Las Vegas. Also series link won't work on some channels like HDNET and local HDs. Hitting the record button twice should set to record all espisodes. Insted, record button will only toggle the record option on or off in the program guide. What's it going to take to get channel 3-1 working? The MPEG 4 signal of KVBC stinks! (using 11b)


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I wonder if the recording was also starting early? Have you toggled your time setting just to make sure the HR20 clock was set correctly?
__________________
I have I tried setting it at different times before the show starts and when it's done and it still happens. If anyone has any ideas please let me know because it still happens. It's still going on it was happening before the new release and even after. Also Marty I think your BEARS are gonna upset the Colts.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

DishDog said:


> I wonder if the recording was also starting early? Have you toggled your time setting just to make sure the HR20 clock was set correctly?


Also, some shows simply go over their scheduled time period by a little bit...nothing the DVR can do about those cases. Not saying that is what happened to the poster, just that it does occur.


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

I know that I risk alienating well-intentioned people, but I am very frustrated. How can DTV continue to bumble through all this? How hard can it be to write proper code. My friend has an HD-DVR from his cable provider and that box doesn't have these problems. I'm reminded of the 1,000 monkeys with typewriters in a room--how long before their random keystrokes pound out a novel. Hey DTV programmers--how long before you pound out good code? They must be sitting in their cubicles staring blankly at their screens. Someone asks: "what do we do now?" Another shrugs, "uh-don-know, maybe we should try this and see what happens." And then we post on these forums: "no, that didn't work either." Common' guys (and gals).


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MarkGreiner said:


> How hard can it be to write proper code.


Obviously harder than D* had thought. There is a lot of complexity involved in developing a reliable and user-friendly DVR; even though it's not rocket science, there are a lot of variables involved to account for all the ways in which the machine is used. They overestimated their ability to do it in the time frame before MPEG4 rollout.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I automatically received 0x11b last night. Prior to the 0x11b download I had Star Wars set to record on 2/4/07 via HBO HD. I noticed this morning that Star Wars was no longer scheduled in my to do list. In fact it was canceled. Did this happen because the guide reset after the 0x11b download?

I also noted the "tearing guide" issue as reported by others.

Other than that, all is 'tiptop' with 0x11b so far!

Cheers!
:goodjob:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I automatically received 0x11b last night. Prior to the 0x11b download I had Star Wars set to record on 2/4/07 via HBO HD. I noticed this morning that Star Wars was no longer scheduled in my to do list. In fact it was canceled. Did this happen because the guide reset after the 0x11b download?
> 
> I also noted the "tearing guide" issue as reported by others.
> 
> ...


If you got the update last night... then the guide data probably hasn't fully rebuilt. So give it till tomorrow, and then check your ToDo list.

Yes.. the cancel is because of the reboot.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, I posted my issues in the issues thread, but here's an improvement in 11b. I was recording the NY Titans v. Chicago Shamrox game on Vs. and I tuned in about 1:30 into the game only to find Pro Bull Wrestling or whatever they call it going long. The game was about 30 min delayed, and I would not have enough recording to cover. So, I took a great gamble and padded the recording 30 minutes while it was going on. Drum roll please... IT WORKED!!!


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

FKandt said:


> I don't understand your comment. There are two ways to reset everything. One by the menu and remote, one using front panel buttons. I thought both reformatted the hard drive. Are you saying they are different? That's what I'm trying to ascertain.
> 
> - Frank


The _*method*_ of a reset (remote or manual) does not trigger the _*type*_ of reset. A simple Red Button Reset or a reset by the remote does not format the hard drive. It clears the area of RAM that stores DVR's operational code but does not clear your programming preferences. This would fix a glitch stored in RAM.

When you do a Reset Everything, by remote or manual, you reformat the hard drive along with everything else. That would be a last resort for me... it blows away ALL your personal programming preferences... like a new DVR out of the box. This works if the problem is caused by hard drive issues.

Hope that helps.


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

I forced the 11b download last Friday, and have been more pleased than with all other updates.

I still do not have good signal strength on a couple of the HD locals. I have a Channel Master 4228 Antenna, which is supposed to be a good one.

I get much better signal strength on my Tivo, and on the antenna input direct to my TV, than on the HR20.

A couple of questions: 1. Would I get better signal on the HR20-700 if I uncoupled the antenna to my TV, that is split to the HR20...?

2. I have a cheap Antenna Amplifier, does anyone recommend a strong amp that has been good for them?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Az splitter reduces your signal by a factor of 2, so that should help.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

three times since 11b last week the picture freezes after pausing long enough to get the screen saver. Screen saver flashes several times and when I go back to start up the pic freezes... Also a rep from D* president's office told me today that 115 was being rolled out nationally. Sounds to me like 11b is rolling out.

HR20-700
HDMI
Hitachi 1080i plasma


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

Last night my unit froze up mid-24 recording and rebooted itself. Then I gox 11b during the night. Just wondering--is there any chance this will help the "lip sync" issue. I only have it on a few select shows, but it's painfully noticeable...
(Otherwise, all is well.)


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

As I mentioned in the "Are You Satisfied Thread," tonight my HR20's remote and front panel buttons were non-responsive. I did yet another red-button reset to get it going again. This buggy unit does not reflect well upon Directv.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have something new since 0X11b....at random times my video runs like its in slow motion...the audio is fine...but it runs in slow motion. Couple seconds later, it catches up, by itself. Happened on Versus tonight during the NHL All Star Skills Competition, doesn't happen when I play back recordings, just live TV. I haven't noticed it on the OTA channels or D* HD channels, just on the SD channels.

I have a Panasonic Plasma connected HDMI.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl,Do you kmow if D* has any plans in fixing the BSB bug soon? It seems that it's a major problem and required a dedicated effort to solve it quickly, otherwise there will be a major move to Dish ,


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lkatzeff said:


> Earl,Do you kmow if D* has any plans in fixing the BSB bug soon? It seems that it's a major problem and required a dedicated effort to solve it quickly, otherwise there will be a major move to Dish ,


Dish - I suspect not. They have their own issues - just today, HBO is suing them for not getting paid properly.


----------



## southpark (Jan 24, 2007)

New to the forum...just noticed an issue 2 nights ago and can't figure it out. Might be the new release. I didn't check to see if I got it or not (didn't pull it down). 

The DTV DVR works using component cables RGB and S-Video, but HDMI produces no output. OK, but the really weird thing is on my receiver I have the sound going through works fine, unless my TV is on the HDMI Video setting. 

So why would my external device of a TV affect my DTV DVR outputting to my receiver? Maybe I don't fully understand the HDMI cable. Is it a 2-way conversation cable? Is my TV sending signals (that its on the HDMI video in) to my DTV box? If so, why is it cutting off my receiver.

Before 2 nights ago, this worked fine. HDMI for picture, used receiver for sound. The only thing with this set up was that the sound wasn't in sync if I used my TV's speakers, so I typically turned them down. If I turn them up in this scenario, I stilll don't get any sound.

HDMI cable is good because I swapped it with my DVD player and it worked fine.


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been running with 11b now for several days. This morning was my first instance of BSOD with this revision. The HR20 was put in stanby mode while on channel 70 yesterday evening. Also I had pinky make an appearance once. So far I haven't really noticed much difference between 10b and 11b. The only real problem I've experienced with my HR20 is BSOD at turn on. Guess I'll wait for the next beta release.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

uteotw said:


> Last night my unit froze up mid-24 recording and rebooted itself. Then I gox 11b during the night. Just wondering--is there any chance this will help the "lip sync" issue. I only have it on a few select shows, but it's painfully noticeable...
> (Otherwise, all is well.)


I too am having some "lip sync" issues. Mine are almost all with the local CBS (KDKA) Pittsburgh Mpeg 4 channel. The Indy-Pats game was awful and so was How I Met Your Mother from Monday night. CSI hasn't been as bad but those other CBS shows are almost unwatchable.

Is anyone else having this problem with the CBS Pittsburgh Mpeg 4 feed or OTA feed? Is it the local station? Thanks.


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

I had no problems with the KDKA Indy-Pats game, via sat


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Well Earl, my second impression of 11b is better than my first 24 hours, that's for sure.

I originally reported 2 bugs (inconveniences) with a locked buffer and a black screen on previously viewed SD playback (corrected by a trick play). 11b has been a work horse for me this week. No further issues or RBR's as off Saturday night.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

MarkGreiner said:


> I know that I risk alienating well-intentioned people, but I am very frustrated. How can DTV continue to bumble through all this? How hard can it be to write proper code. My friend has an HD-DVR from his cable provider and that box doesn't have these problems.


Software problems can sure be frustrating. I feel your pain.
Out of curiosity I surfed some of the Cable Forums and to my surprise found people griping about their "POS" cable boxes. My interest was piqued so I Googled other Satellite TV sites and found similar posts.

Now I don't feel that I'm alone riding that hi tech horse named "Bug Biscuit."


----------



## LittleCupcakes (Jan 25, 2007)

As I was forced to take an HR20 last week due the failure of my HR10, I had no qualms about participating in the testing program (since I could reset everything without any pain). I received programmming freebies, but I avoided any commiment, BTW.

119 gave me the black screen, but 11b has been perfect.

I recordered Sunday 9 Law & Orders in HD, and the football games in HD (from Sat) with padding early for the Bears, and long for the Colts.

All came out as expected, and I haven't run into any issues whatsoever (except the DVR seems to need a delay between remote presses and the stupid "two-press" guide-but those are old news).

I did see Pinky for the first time, however.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

How did you avoid the commitment? That is what I am most upset about. While I would like to stay direct tv, if the unit is not fixed by the time more HD becomes available and I cannot use the HR10, I will want to leave. I don't think I should have to pay.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I am on my 3rd day with 11b and have had no problems

Much improved over 10b what gave me headaches for the first 2 days that I had it!


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

I have forced Raven 11b, 1/19 and not national release of 11b, is there a difference, thinking maybe they tweaked 11b alittle for national


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

They are the same. 011b = 011b.

Carl


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

After some initial problems, my confidence in 0x11b has increased dramatically. I've had 100% success over the past couple of days. Probably not time for another Poll yet, but I'd vote higher now than I did a few days back.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

EAGLES20 said:


> I pushed the red reset last night and it's been fine since it does work but be careful because I was having a problem with my HR20 up in the living room it was ending each show like a minute before it was over you could tell by watching something and they we're in the middle of a sentence and up pops save or delete so I called Directv and the rep said you'll have to do a hard reset and wipe everything out and you'll lose all your shows you have taped but it will fix the problem. So I lost some good fights that I had bought and a couple of movies that I had bought and all said and done it didn't fix the problem so be careful with those reps. I found it's better to just write on here and they help you out just as much. And there on top of things on here.


I think you've come across the new CSR script. IMHO, this is to delay your anger, as after a full reset, you will spend the next 24 hours re-entering your settings, series links, etc. so your original problem won't crop back up for a couple of days. At that time, you will call, and get a different CSR. You will likely have a different software version from the last re-format, so they can use the same script with you. Imagine going to the doctor with a headache cause by a brain tumor, and the doctor gives you asprin. DirecTV has become the HMO of TV!


----------



## LittleCupcakes (Jan 25, 2007)

alv said:


> How did you avoid the commitment? That is what I am most upset about. While I would like to stay direct tv, if the unit is not fixed by the time more HD becomes available and I cannot use the HR10, I will want to leave. I don't think I should have to pay.


To be clear, the unit they sent was a replacement for a failed HR10; I'm a 7 year subscriber and A-Lister.

I made sure to ask the right questions before the tech sent me the HR20. I asked specifically about the box, and was told an HR10 was coming out. I made clear to him that I knew about the HR20, and that I did not want one.

So when I received the HR20, I immediately called D* and told them of their error. I read from my notes of the first call, and firmly restated that I did not want this receiver in the first place. So, I said, I shouldn't be forced into using it, and if it's my only D* HD DVR option, I want the ability to quit D* if I wasn't satisfied with the performance.

She waived the commitment and then we worked out prgramming concessions as well.


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

Each day 0x11b seems to degrade just that much more. I'm about ready to implement a RBR every morning so that I start off fairly clean each night when I tend to watch as well as record shows.

Last night I watched my recording of American Idol, which I started to watch about 30 minutes into the actual recording of the show--that is, I was watching what I recorded while it was still recording the show. Every thirty seconds or so I'd get the audio chirping followed by a 5 sec or so audio dropout. This continued until the show finished recording, and then the audio was fine for the rest of the recorded show.


----------



## jimmy boots (Dec 17, 2006)

MarkGreiner said:


> Each day 0x11b seems to degrade just that much more. I'm about ready to implement a RBR every morning so that I start off fairly clean each night when I tend to watch as well as record shows.
> 
> Last night I watched my recording of American Idol, which I started to watch about 30 minutes into the actual recording of the show--that is, I was watching what I recorded while it was still recording the show. Every thirty seconds or so I'd get the audio chirping followed by a 5 sec or so audio dropout. This continued until the show finished recording, and then the audio was fine for the rest of the recorded show.


Sounds like the same as what I have seen. This only happens for me on an OTA channel. Also, after the show ends, if I go back and look at the recording, everything is fine - so its a problem during simulataneous record and playback of the same show.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

brott said:


> After some initial problems, my confidence in 0x11b has increased dramatically. I've had 100% success over the past couple of days. Probably not time for another Poll yet, but I'd vote higher now than I did a few days back.


I'm with you my friend. My confidence has gone up quite a bit since Saturday...

My HR-20 has never been labeled a problem child in comparison to others out there but the first 24 hours under 11b had my confidence in check.


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Forced 11b, Padding has not work when adding over ahour. Today I had 45 minutes buffer on same channel and remote would not let me back up, had to press play several times before it showed time bar on button. I only had version 10 the day both were setup. This current version still has some to go. FF in play back is choppy nothing like tivo you can see smooth FF and see where to stop. HR20 jumps minutes at a time.


----------



## cborod (Jan 13, 2007)

Received 11b on the 23rd.....D* sent it I did not force.....

With exception of Ethernet port which I now believe to be faulty hardware......this version is performing quite well. All recordings......guides..etc.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

My confidence in the 11b and this system is going down. I am starting to get discouraged. I am getting black screens now. Everything I have recorded today and the last week black screen and go directly to the delete screen. I used the buffer tonight and when it got to the end of time left on the buffer I couldn't fast forward and the picture hung up. D* needs to fix this box I really don't think any of the updates are fixing anything.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

While I've been rather pleased with 11B it finally ticked me off this morning. On Thursday night I set it to record the Hi Def broadcast of John Legend and a SD broadcast of Dave Mathews. I forgot about it until this AM so went to check out the concert. Unfortunately both had been canceled and I have no idea why. Where do you go to find out why something was canceled in the To Do list?

**I'm still disappointed in the MP3 playback feature. I get it connected to my PC fine but it just can't find the individual song files. I guess it has something to do with my 40GB file set. At least it will play the Playlists...for about 3 songs before it quits. :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x120 is now the new national version.

See the discussion thread for details:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78411


----------

